# Rash on tummy



## AileenC (Apr 17, 2019)

My 6 month old sweet puppy has a rash on her tummy ?. Will go to vet, but wondered if anyone has any idea of what it could be??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good you are planning a Vet visit, it could be a few different things such as bug bites or a skin infection.


----------



## Rustyjack52 (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks exactly like my dogs' condition. I have a vet appointment, but earliest I could get is next Wed. Please post if you get to your vet sooner.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Please let us know how the appt goes, poor pup hopefully you can get in sooner rather then later.

Good luck!!!


----------



## AileenC (Apr 17, 2019)

It was insect bites! Now, 5 days later, she has a perfect tummy again! (thanks to a cream from the vet)


----------

